# Label question



## NubianSoaps.com

OK, I heard today about using transparency paper for clear labels, from wallmart. And then using a xylon label maker to make them water proof. OK does anyone know anything about this? Photos would be helpful  :? Vicki


----------



## Sondra

Vicki I think it will work if you can print on the transparency paper this laminates and makes a decal /sticker out of it.
http://www.save-on-crafts.com/xyron510atps.html

JoAnn's has them also but are hight than above


----------



## Guest

Vicki,
I have a xyron, and yes they make beautiful waterproof labels on any paper that you can print on... I have the very large one that makes whole sheets, but also want a smaller one.. I could send you a label if you would like to see what they do..
Barbara


----------



## Guest

Wow!! I am VERY interested in this too. Barbara, how big is your large one? How much are the refill cartrages? Approx how many sheets do you get from one cartrage?

Christy


----------



## Kalne

Very cool idea. I'm down to my last couple waterproof sheets for labels.


----------



## Guest

I have an xyron 900, and it makes a whole sheet of labels.. the cartridges cost about 20.00 but it makes many many sheets of labels and it stickies them on one side, and laminates on the other side, you can buy cartridges that do different things to your paper.. you can use any kind of paper in them that you can print on.. you can make all the labels on one sheet different sizes or different colors,, downfall, you have to cut your labels out.. which takes times.. But I do like the machine and what it does so fair trade for me..
Barbara


----------



## Kalne

So can you put something smaller than a full sheet through it? I like this idea! My waterproof sheets cost me nearly a dollar a sheet. And I cut them apart so that no biggie. But I'm wondering if I could just run one label at a time through for times like today when I need to mix up ONE bottle of lotion and I don't have any labels made. Yet for days when I'm making a larger quantity it would be nice to do a whole sheet.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Thanks Barb, yes I would love to see one up close and personal. I spent a couple hours on it last night on the dish, some of the cartiridges for the 900 are discontinued. I am going to use the transparancy paper at walmart, it's for overhead projectors and an inkjet can print on it. I emailed some on the dish who used their Xyron and the posts were from 2006 and 2007 and they still use the same one they had and still love it.

With labels at nearly $1 each with setups at $100 and hour, a front label and a back, and you have to pay setups even if it is just a change of label from a 32 ounce long label to a 16 ounce short label....no freakin way.

If anyone sees a turtorial on line for the machine tell me, I am such a visual person. I can't stay on Utube and search it uses up my bandwidth/satalite, I am only alloted so much and then I am back to creeping like dialup. Vicki


----------



## Sondra

http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache...the+use+of+xyron+900&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=4&gl=us

also in .pdf file

and here is a video for you http://www.avimailer.com/kc_d1/code.asp?video=Xyron_9001


----------



## paulaswrld

Great Video....This has just been added to my christmas list!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Thank you soo much Sondra!!! Vicki


----------



## Guest

Vicki,
A couple of labels are in the mail to you today, anyone else want one while I am at it.. Will need address, you can pm me with it..
Barbara


----------



## Katarina

So, I use my regular printer and print the labels and then I use the Zyron to make it water proof?


----------



## Guest

Yes Katie, that is what you do.... 
Barbara


----------



## Guest

Labels are in the mail to those that ask for one...
Barbara


----------



## Kalne

The roll of stuff is 9" wide right? What if I want to put a sheet through that is only 4 inches wide? Do I just have more excess to trim off the sides?


----------



## Sondra

they make smaller ones than the 900


----------



## Katarina

Thank you!


----------



## Kalne

Hobby Lobby has 50% all xylon products today. I am going to be there today so I'm going to check them out. Don't know if they carry this model/size though.


----------



## Ravens Haven

Thanks for the heads up, Kalne. I called our local Hobby Lobby and they have them in stock and my DH is buying me one, woohooo......


Autumn


----------



## Kalne

I got the last one they had. The sale was on all week and almost everything was gone. They didn't have any of the laminate/adhesive cartridges left though. :/ But they almost always have a 40% off coupon you can print on-line so I'll have dh check next week when he's in town to see if they've gotten them restocked. They had the two sided laminate cartridge in stock (and why I didn't get one I don't know). They were $35 for 50 ft. With a 40% off coupon they'd be $21. 

Assuming the other cartridge is the same price that'd be $22.46 including tax for the equiv. of 54 sheets of the full size label paper I've been using. And that was costing me $1 per sheet. A savings of just over $30. After going through two cartridges the machine will have paid for itself in my case.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I just got the labels from Barb, this is exactly what I want. So how hard are they to get the backs off  I had to really work at it to even find the freakin end  Very very nice, so glad you sent them because I just couldn't visualize how this thing works!

THANK YOU BARB!!!!!!!!!! vicki


----------



## Guest

Vicki,
they are hard to find the sticky peeling and get off.. drives me a little crazy but I do like the labels that it makes so much.. and they really are waterproof, the small ones that I sent to you, were some I made for Valentines day last year and I could not use those since I ran the labels too close to the paper.. and those that I sent to you were a whole sheet printed and cut up.. You can peel and cut but that is too much handling of the sticky side.. I use a razor thingie, the cutters with little blades that snap off, to find the back and get it off.
Barb


----------



## Guest

Rest of the labels requested by everyone is being sent out today
Barbara


----------



## Katarina

Would these work on milk jugs? With condensation?


----------



## Sondra

Would be worth a try Kate they work on lotion bottles.


----------



## Sondra

Kalne said:


> I got the last one they had. The sale was on all week and almost everything was gone. They didn't have any of the laminate/adhesive cartridges left though. :/ But they almost always have a 40% off coupon you can print on-line so I'll have dh check next week when he's in town to see if they've gotten them restocked. They had the two sided laminate cartridge in stock (and why I didn't get one I don't know). They were $35 for 50 ft. With a 40% off coupon they'd be $21.
> 
> Assuming the other cartridge is the same price that'd be $22.46 including tax for the equiv. of 54 sheets of the full size label paper I've been using. And that was costing me $1 per sheet. A savings of just over $30. After going through two cartridges the machine will have paid for itself in my case.


Which unit did you get and how much was it. I check Hobby Lobby and the 9 was $119.00
the 5 was $49.95 but Wally world had the 5 for $19.95 that was in Colorado Springs so I decided to wait until I got home.


----------



## Kalne

I got the 9. But, hmmm, the 5 is only $20 at WM? I'm might just switch since I've only been able to find the smaller cartridges so far. From comparing prices it doesn't seem to be any cheaper to print larger sheets compared to more of the smaller ones. And I don't anticipate the need to do anything big.


----------



## Linda Carney

The machine at Wal-Mart looks tempting but it will only put a back onto your sticker -- it does not laminate the top. I was looking at the Xyron site and comparing the different options. There are three different machines that will take the lamination/adhesive rolls -- the Xyron 900, the Xyron 510 and the EZLaminator. You can get the machines empty for a decent price and then order just the kind of lamination/adhesive you want to use. There are probably better prices elsewhere. The 500 machine for 19.95 sure looked like a good deal to me too but not with the options that I would be buying it for.


----------



## Sondra

Yep it has to be the 510 from Wally World they had both there in CO don't know what they have here. maybe I looked at the price wrong. but am sure both were the same price out there.


----------



## VickiLynne

OK, so my local craft store (A.C. Moore) has the Xyron 900 Creative Station on sale this week for $49.99 reg. $131.99. So of course I bought one. I only saw that they had the laminate/repositional adhesive cartridge for them. Do you all use the repositional adhesive backing or the permanent adhesive backing for your labels?

Thanks,

Vicki in NC


----------



## Sondra

Think I would use permanent but really don't have a clue.
Well my Walmart here only has the 500 so guess that is out


----------

